# Forum Home Renovation Water Saving Garden Ideas  Water tank overflow fitting/connection

## gt88

Hi, I bought a water tank and the overflow is available on both sides however needs to be cut out of the plastic. What fitting would I use once I cut it out to connect a 90mm storm water pipe? Ive searched online and on the bunnings website however I can't seem to find the appropriate fitting. Any ideas?  
Thanks

----------


## ringtail

This is what you need.  Elbow R/harvest 90mm M&f 90deg Flanged Tato09 I/N 4760103 | Bunnings Warehouse

----------


## gt88

Great. Thanks. Would you recommend that rivets be used? Or is there a better way to fix the fitting to the tank?

----------


## NRB

I didn't fix mine but it came screwed on with stainless steel screws and a good bead of silicone.

----------


## ringtail

> Great. Thanks. Would you recommend that rivets be used? Or is there a better way to fix the fitting to the tank?

  Stainless screws and polyurethene sealantor neoprene sealant

----------


## gt88

Thanks guys. Just to confirm the 90 degree bend in the fitting points upwards? 
Actually just checked my tank and I don't think I can have the bend upwards as the overflow section on the tank to cut out is almost at the top of the tank meaning the bend will be hitting the top.  
Would pointing downwards be fine or should I try cut a bit lower on the tank to ensure the bend is upwards?

----------


## dmac

The overflow fitting goes on the outside of the tank, facing downwards. You then attach some PVC pipe to run the overflow water away. 
Dave.

----------

